# Cladding suppliers?



## Torx (11 Oct 2022)

Right, I’m drawing a blank on cladding suppliers for my shed / workshop build. The choice seems to be the odd sawmill within reasonable distance that won’t even let me visit or look at samples advertised on Facebook or eBay, or premium stuff from suppliers miles away. Can anyone recommend a supplier in Cheshire / North West / North Wales? 

Thanks


----------



## lexi (11 Oct 2022)

Surprised you don't have a suitable one down there. I can drop into Cladco up here is Glasgow and get any stuff. Some Roofing supply places and builders merchants have basic stuff.


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

Torx said:


> Right, I’m drawing a blank on cladding suppliers for my shed / workshop build. The choice seems to be the odd sawmill within reasonable distance that won’t even let me visit or look at samples advertised on Facebook or eBay, or premium stuff from suppliers miles away. Can anyone recommend a supplier in Cheshire / North West / North Wales?
> 
> Thanks


I use henshaw timber of Baildon, West Yorkshire for good quality pine cladding

£1.85/m for 120x 20mm cladding.

Will deliver for a fee.


----------



## Torx (11 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I use henshaw timber of Baildon, West Yorkshire for good quality pine cladding
> 
> £1.85/m for 120x 20mm cladding.
> 
> Will deliver for a fee.


Great, I work in Halifax so might be able to get to them - thanks


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

Don't go via Bradford go via denholme bingley Baildon!


----------



## Torx (11 Oct 2022)

Noted, still working out my way around Yorkshire but always seem to end up down a narrow cobbled street no matter how I try to avoid them...


----------



## pauljhaigh58 (12 Oct 2022)

If you’re in Halifax try James chambers timber merchants


----------



## Ollie78 (14 Oct 2022)

Silva timber do loads of nice cladding, don't know where they are though.


----------



## Fitzroy (14 Oct 2022)

Annoying that no local sawmill will work with you. I get larch cladding from a place I consider local (70miles away) for £1.10+vat for 150x20. It’s considerably cheaper than anything else in the local area. They are not on Facebook of eBay and I have to ring and speak with them, so oldschool  , but they are great. Looking on Google maps you have Dyfannedd sawmill in the area with great reviews, no website but a phone number.


----------



## Spectric (14 Oct 2022)

You say cladding but there are many types and ways to clad a building, what do you have in mind?

I used 6 inch wide 1 inch thick treated larch overlaped an inch and half with corner infil post on the recomendations of the local sawmill. Featherboard tends to split and the thin edge is a weak area prone to rot and shiplap is ok but not the cheapeset which is also the same for the barrel profile. Just using thick boards may be more agricultural but works fine. All held in place with these screws with double threads to pull the boards in tight and the head is sunk.






SPAX Decking Screw - 4.5 x 60mm - Pack of 250 | IronmongeryDirect | Same Day Despatch


SPAX Decking Screw - 4.5 x 60mm - Pack of 250 available at great trade prices with easy and free returns. Order Decking Screws before 8pm for same day despatch.




www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk


----------



## Torx (16 Oct 2022)

Spectric said:


> You say cladding but there are many types and ways to clad a building, what do you have in mind?
> 
> I used 6 inch wide 1 inch thick treated larch overlaped an inch and half with corner infil post on the recomendations of the local sawmill. Featherboard tends to split and the thin edge is a weak area prone to rot and shiplap is ok but not the cheapeset which is also the same for the barrel profile. Just using thick boards may be more agricultural but works fine. All held in place with these screws with double threads to pull the boards in tight and the head is sunk.
> 
> ...



Ideally Cedar, Douglas Fir, Larch etc, especially since I’ve half decided to clad the back and sides with metal meaning I can spend a bit more on wood for the front face. I think a ‘neat’ industrial type look will work better as the facias and soffits have been done in plastics and while I like the idea of rough cut boards or something reclaimed I don’t think it would sit right. 

Thanks for all the replies, a few leads to work on.


----------



## Molynoox (22 Oct 2022)

I used on line suppliers and had it delivered. There is a grading system for Cedar, so you can compare suppliers quotes to some extent. Basically the grading system gets you wood without knots if that's your thing. It's my thing.

Martin


----------



## Fitzroy (22 Oct 2022)

Torx said:


> Ideally Cedar, Douglas Fir, Larch etc, especially since I’ve half decided to clad the back and sides with metal meaning I can spend a bit more on wood for the front face. I think a ‘neat’ industrial type look will work better as the facias and soffits have been done in plastics and while I like the idea of rough cut boards or something reclaimed I don’t think it would sit right.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, a few leads to work on.



The photo you posted in the other thread is a really fine quality cladding. I doubt you’ll get such from a uk sawmill for larch or Doug Fir. I think you’ll need western red cedar or possibly Siberian larch (if available due to sanctions)


----------



## Torx (22 Oct 2022)

Fitzroy said:


> The photo you posted in the other thread is a really fine quality cladding. I doubt you’ll get such from a uk sawmill for larch or Doug Fir. I think you’ll need western red cedar or possibly Siberian larch (if available due to sanctions)


That pic was really just to illustrate the wood against steel look, but to be honest I’m having as much trouble finding the steel - Cladco would be ideal but £190 deliver charge! I’ll contact them and see if they have any regular customers a bit nearer who might talk to me. Thanks for the tips though I’ve found a few suppliers of western red cedar online.


----------



## Molynoox (23 Oct 2022)

Yeah the delivery charges really sting sometimes, especially when you don't order enough material and have to place another order...
The key is trying to find local suppliers for a lot of things but it's not as easy as you would expect to do that in my experience, even when those local suppliers exist.

A good example would be flitch plates, it took me ages to find somewhere that would make me one, yet im pretty sure there will be loads of suppliers that would do it. And they would be closer than the 50 miles I drove to get one too.

Martin


----------



## Seascaper (23 Oct 2022)

Torx said:


> Right, I’m drawing a blank on cladding suppliers for my shed / workshop build. The choice seems to be the odd sawmill within reasonable distance that won’t even let me visit or look at samples advertised on Facebook or eBay, or premium stuff from suppliers miles away. Can anyone recommend a supplier in Cheshire / North West / North Wales?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
If you go to one of the large mainstream timber suppliers such as Travis Perkins or Sydenhams they will have a timber mill at some but not all their yards. One buys 9 x 1 inch treated board in the longest length they have, 4.5/ 4.6 m perhaps. You asked them to cut it at an angle so that you get two equal lengths the same thickness. It is important you make sure you get them to understand equal thickness and cut at an angle to use as weatherboard cladding. You might get them to give you a sample. I have done this several times before but once it all had to be returned as their operator cut it all the wrong width, so I ended up with one length too thick, the other too thin. They even put it back in the treatment bath after it was all cut.
Regards


----------



## LeeAkeroyd (23 Oct 2022)

Ollie78 said:


> Silva timber do loads of nice cladding, don't know where they are though.


They have an office at Widnes.


----------



## mikej460 (23 Oct 2022)

I bought a load of western red cedar shingles from Silva for our outbuilding without seeing them and the quality was excellent, albeit expensive.


----------



## Molynoox (23 Oct 2022)

Yeah I used Silva too, quality high and price to match


----------



## Hornbeam (24 Oct 2022)

Hi Torx. If you want details of metal cladding, please drop me a pm as I work for the largest provider of metal cladding in UK and am based just outside Chester
Ian


----------

